
Ask HN: Questions to Immigrant Software Engineers from HN - jcgr
- Where are you from?
- Where do you work now?
- How hard was it to get your current job? (Getting the work visa or other roadblocks)
- Do you think you had a disadvantage for being foreign?
======
throwaway283
India. Living/Working in SF Bay area First job and subsequent lottery are
tough. After that not much. Initially USA felt like a paradise. Then after a
few years, you realize you are one layoff away from having to leave this place
forever. Green card queues are long, kids would become American born citizens.
So, thought of leaving the country gets stressful. Otherwise, life is still
good in US. People you meet on the road are amazing and helpful. US is a
polished place. I came to know of bad things in US through HN rather than by
observation.

Note to self: Stop reading HN.

~~~
notadoctor_ssh
Any more details on how you got that First job? Was it an MNC or a startup?
Were you already working for it in India?

